
Why Women Need Half as Much as Men to Start a Business - smaili
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-25/why-women-need-half-as-much-as-men-to-start-a-business
======
sharemywin
Might have to due to kids and jobs. If my wife were to start a business it
would be considerably less because should wouldn't need paid at first other
than daycare. If I started one I would need to replace our household income.

